# Tư vấn lắp máy lạnh cho quán cafe, trà sữa uy tín, chuyên nghiệp nhất quận 9



## lanthanhhaichau (4/5/22)

Bạn là chủ quán cà phê, trà sữa?
Bạn cần tư vấn lựa chọn và *lắp đặt máy lạnh cho quán cafe, trà sữa*?
→→ Đừng bỏ lỡ bài viết sau đây đảm bảo sẽ có nhiều thông tin hữu ích cho bạn đấy.


*✔ Lý do nên lắp đặt máy lạnh cho quán cafe, trà sữa?*
- Quán cafe, trà sữa hiện đang là nơi được rất nhiều người quan tâm và thích thú lui tới. Theo thống kê, những quán cà phê có gắn máy lạnh thường có sự thu hút khách nhiều hơn so với những quán thông thường không có máy lạnh. Bạn thử nghĩ xem, dưới cái nắng nóng, bụi bặm của thời tiết thì bất kì ai cũng sẽ muốn tìm một nơi vừa yên tĩnh và đặc biệt là những nơi mát mẻ để thư giãn, dừng chân và nghỉ ngơi, chính vì vậy việc trang bị chiếc máy lạnh sẽ thu hút đông đảo nhiều khách hơn, góp phần lớn đến doanh thu của quán nên được nhiều nhà đầu tư/chủ công trình quan tâm, cân nhắc.



- Đặc điểm chung của quán cà phê, trà sữa:
+ Đông người ra vào
+ Diện tích rộng
+ Không gian mở, không kín
+ Mùi đặc trưng của cà phê, trà sữa..









*✔ Lựa chọn máy lạnh cho quán cafe, trà sữa phù hợp nhất
1. Máy lạnh treo tường*

Là dòng máy lạnh dân dụng, thích hợp lắp đặt cho mọi không gian khác nhau, dễ lắp, tiết kiệm chi phí, phù hợp diện tích quán nhỏ và trung bình, rất được nhiều chủ quán cà phê, trà sữa bình dân ưa chuộng.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh treo tường - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh









*2. Máy lạnh âm trần cassette*

Là dòng máy lạnh có thiết kế đẹp, mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cao vì chiếc máy lạnh sẽ được giấu trên la phông chỉ lộ ra mặt nạ thổi gió trên trần nhà sau khi thi công xong, cộng với giá thành tương đối nên được nhiều ông chủ lựa chọn lắp đặt. Phù hợp với các không gian thoáng cần làm mát đều với tính năng đa hướng thổi.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh









*3. Máy lạnh áp trần*

Là dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp, với thiết kế là một sự kết hợp giữa máy lạnh treo tường và máy lạnh âm trần, mang đến một thiết kế độc đáo và mới lạ. Hệ thống máy được cải tiến mỏng, gọn nhẹ và vận hành êm ái, phân phối không khí trong lành khắp không gian phòng. Việc lắp đặt dễ dàng mang lại sự linh hoạt trong thiết kế, vận hành êm ái, mang luồng gió đi xa.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh áp trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh









*4. Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió*

Là dòng máy lạnh đẳng cấp, sang trọng nhất trong tất cả các dòng, được lắp đặt cho những quán cực kỳ sang trọng. Do chi phí đắt nên thường rất ít các chủ quán lựa chọn, chỉ những quán cà phê có thết kế đẳng cấp, chuẩn sao mới lựa chọn dòng máy này để lắp đặt.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh giấu trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh









*5. Máy lạnh tủ đứng*

Là dòng thương mại với thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp, nhỏ gọn vừa có chức năng làm lạnh vừa được sử dụng như một vật trang trí. Kiểu dáng thanh lịch thích hợp cho các không gian rộng và trang nhã, đảm bảo tính đồng nhất về hình thể và hài hòa về mặt thẩm mỹ, giúp bạn dễ dàng hơn trong việc thiết kế đồ nội thất.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh tủ đứng - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh









*✔ Kinh nghiệm khi lắp đặt máy lạnh cho quán cà phê, trà sữa*
- Thứ 1: Không nên để những phòng kính có ánh nắng mặt trời chiếu trực tiếp vào, hoặc đặt những thiết bị bếp vào phòng máy lạnh, nếu như vậy sẽ làm gia tăng nhiệt độ bên trong, làm hao tốn điện năng hơn.



- Thứ 2: Khi bạn cần lắp đặt máy lạnh cho quán cà phê, trà sữa,... bạn nên tìm những chuyên gia am hiểu về điện lạnh, có kinh nghiệm để đưa ra lời khuyên hợp lý, chính xác nhất ⇒ Liên hệ *0911260247* để được Mr Luân tư vấn chi tiết nhất.



- Thứ 3: Vì quán cà phê thường có người ra vào, phòng không kín, nên khi sử dụng máy lạnh cho quán cà phê, hơi lạnh trong phòng sẽ thoát ra ngoài nên phải tính toán bù thêm công suất cho phòng, cụ thể như sau:

+ Thể tích khoảng 30 m³ (khối) = 1.0 HP
+ Thể tích khoảng 45 m³ (khối) = 1.5 HP
+ Thể tích khoảng 60 m³ (khối) = 2.0 HP



- Thứ 4: Đối với quán cà phê, chúng ta không nên sử dụng máy lạnh Inverter. Vì máy lạnh Inverter chạy theo công nghệ biến tần nên khi khởi động máy sẽ chạy gồng sức để làm lạnh nhanh nhất và tự động ngắt khi độ lạnh đạt đến tối đa. Yêu cầu đối với máy lạnh Inverter – công nghệ biến tần là phòng phải kín, hơi lạnh không thoát ra ngoài nhiều khi đó công nghệ Inverter mới phát huy tác dụng được.



⇒ Tin liên quan: *Địa chỉ chuyên thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh cho quán cafe thẩm mỹ đẹp*



Quý khách hàng cần Tư vấn – Mua sản phẩm – Báo giá lắp đặt máy lạnh. Hãy liên hệ ngay khi cần hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất qua:
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *https://thanhhaichau.com/*



Nguồn tin: *Lựa chọn máy lạnh cho quán cafe, trà sữa phù hợp nhất*


----------

